# ISO Creamed Spinach recipe



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2006)

One of our fave restaurants here in Athens is Harry Bissett's, which serves up yummy New Orleans style food.  One of their daily veggie's is creamed spinach and it is the most incredible I have had.  I am sure it has some sort of cheese in it...It's so good it's like a dessert.  Hard to believe about spinach, but it's true!

Does anyone out there have a recipe that resembles this?  thanks for any offers!!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2006)

haven't got a recipe from that restaurant; figured you may try a bechamel, some coooked, drained spinach, finely grated parmesan, minced garlic, & if you were up for it, a crumb coating. some pepper & seasalt, too!


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe try some freshly grated nutmeg with that.


----------



## Constance (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe this is what you're looking for? I've had this in my file for some time, and keep meaning to try it.  

Crispy Creamy Spinach 

2-10 oz. pkg.of frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained.
1 8 oz container of Philadelphia Chive and Onion cream cheese spread
1/2 cup Ranch dressing
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 1/2 cup Shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup crushed Ritz crackers

Preheat oven to 375 degrees
In large bowl, mix spinach, cream cheese, dressing, eggs and 3/4 cup of cheddar cheese.
Stir in 1/2 cup of the crackers.
Spoon spinach mixture into greased, casserole dish.Sprinkle with remaining 3/4 cup cheese and 1/2 cup of crackers.
Bake for 20-25 minutes or until top is melted and middle is hot.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 23, 2006)

I was going to suggest something similar to what Constance posted. An excellent and easy creamed spinach is just frozen spinach, cooked and then stirred with cream cheese--and the dash of nutmeg would be good too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I make mine with cream cheese I saute some onions add to spinach add some garlic,s&p maybe a tiny pinch of nutmeg and the add cream cheese cut in chunks let melt slowly over low heat, if needed add a bit of cream to thin out.And if Im really feeling wild I will a little bit of feta.Yummy.


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2006)

tee-hee, i'm for that bechamel w/ parmesan. that's a proper creamed spinach. i'm a stickler for proper cooking methods.
to each thier own, huh?


----------



## RosCoe (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a good one that I got off of another cooking forum. I regret I didn't note the cook so I can't give proper credit. I've made this and it delicious.

5 Tbls. butter OR margarine - divided 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1 cup half and half cream 
4 oz. cream cheese 
2 Tbls. minced onion 
1 Tbls. minced garlic 
2 10 oz frozen chopped spinach - thawed 
1/4 cup water 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
-In a saucepan over medium-low heat, melt 3 Tbls. butter. 
-Stir flour and salt into pan until creamed together. 
-Slowly stir in cream, then stir in cream cheese; increase heat to medium. 
-Constantly whisk until mixture becomes thick and smooth; remove from heat; set aside. 
-In a saucepan over medium-high heat, sauté onions and garlic in remaining butter until transparent. 
-Add spinach and water to pan; reduce heat to low; cover. 
-Cook, stirring occasionally, for 8 minutes. 
-Stir prepared sauce and Parmesan into pan; stir until completely blended.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 25, 2006)

*my tried and true Creamed Spinach*

Thought I would submit my creamed spinach recipe because the ingredients are a bit different from the ones submitted so far, ie, no cream cheese..

one small onion
3 T. butter
3 T. flour

3/4 cup milk

1/2 cup grated swiss cheese OR
3 T. parmesan cheese

s&p
Nutmeg to taste

3 quarts chopped fresh spinach

Saute onion lightly in butter.  Add flour and cook two minutes, stirring constantly.  Add milk and cheeses, stir until combined.
A little at a time, stir in the chopped spinach.  I use a 4 to 5 quart saucepan for this amount.  Keep adding and stirring in the spinach, it will wilt down quickly.  Cook until the last spinach that was added has wilted.  Season with s&p and nutmeg.  Serve over toast or biscuits.  Makes about 2 1/2 cups sauce.  This is really really good stuff, I've had teenagers wolf it down.


----------



## advoca (Apr 26, 2006)

When I want creamed spinach (and it is a favourite with steaks) I simply add thick cream to the cooked (chopped) spinach and stir eveything together. Maybe I over-simplify things?

I always add a dash of nutmeg, incidentally.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone, for the yummy recipes!  I can't wait to get started experimenting!  My kids will be less than thrilled, but they'll get over it!  Thanks again!


----------



## htc (Apr 28, 2006)

Does creamed spinach freeze well?


----------



## advoca (Apr 28, 2006)

The way I do it (simply adding cream) it freezes perfectly.

And frozen creamed spinach is available in the stores in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 28, 2006)

My family recipe is similar to yours Advoca.  Since as far back as I can remember, Thanksgiving wasn't Thanksgiving without my grandmother's Creamed Spinach, which was simply some minced onion & garlic sauteed in butter & then stirred into a couple of cooked & drained packages of frozen chopped spinach.  Then just enough heavy cream added to taste.  Sometimes she'd add a finely chopped hardboiled egg.  That was it.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

This one's on my list to try.

Spinach Gratin

2 Tbsp. unsalted butter
2 cups chopped yellow onions
1/8 cup flour
1/4 tsp. nutmeg, grated
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup Milk, whole
2 bags fresh, spinach
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 Tbsp. Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup grated Gruyere cheese

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Melt the butter in a heavy-bottomed sauté pan on medium heat. Add the onions and cook for about 5 to 6 minutes or until translucent. Add the spinach to the sauce, cook for about a minute or until the spinach is just wilted.

Add the flour and nutmeg, stir and cook for 2 more minutes. Add the cream and milk and cook until thickened. Add 1/2 of the Parmesan cheese and mix well. Season with salt and pepper and transfer to a baking dish and sprinkle the remaining Parmesan and the Gruyere. Bake for 20 minutes until hot and bubbly.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

Thank you for the Karma, Beth  

Another creamed spinach recipe I just remembered:

Creamed Spinach a la Lawry's - maybe add some toasted pine nuts.

http://www.lawrys.com/index.cfm?lry_value=recipeadvancesearch&prodtype=recipedisplay&recipe_id=7522&version_id=1


----------



## subfuscpersona (May 3, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> Does creamed spinach freeze well?


If you look over the posted recipes, many of them are variations on a white sauce / bechamel (some with added cheese). The spinach is cooked, squeezed free of water, chopped and then the sauce is added to the cooked spinach and mixed in. Then it is gently reheated on the stove top or baked in the oven.

I love creamed spinach but I don't want to have to make bechamel every time I want creamed spinach. So what I do is make a big batch of my favorite bechamel and freeze it in 4-oz portions. It freezes very well.

If I'm planning ahead, I'll let the frozen bechamel defrost in the frig - if I'm in a hurry I "melt down" and reheat the frozen bechamel in a double boiler.  Cook the spinach while the bechamel is reheating. Then finish the dish off.

I find about 4 oz bechamel is about right for a 10-oz package of fresh spinach.

I do think an ample freezer is the harried cook's best friend.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

Bravo Advoca!!!!

This is why I will always adore my father's (from my grandmother's) recipe. No bechamel sauce, cheese, or anything else "gluey". Just spinach, some chopped garlic, & a few dashes of heavy cream. Light & tasty.

Edited to add - dash of nutmeg too!!  Gee Advoca, perhaps we were related in a former life - lol!!!!


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Bravo Advoca!!!!
> 
> This is why I will always adore my father's (from my grandmother's) recipe. No bechamel sauce, cheese, or anything else "gluey". Just spinach, some chopped garlic, & a few dashes of heavy cream. Light & tasty.
> 
> Edited to add - dash of nutmeg too!! Gee Advoca, perhaps we were related in a former life - lol!!!!


 
Breezy, sometimes you take the words outta my mouth. Couldn't agree more - bechamel, heavy sauces, tons of cheese and tons o bacon - bury the dish for me. I also prefer fresh spinach to frozen packages. A little cream, a little garlic (if desired)... I keep it simple. Nutmeg - yes   That's what I liked so much about the Spinach gratin recipe.  Now I' hungry.  LOL  And I didn't even like spinach as a kid.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

I do have to admit that I use frozen spinach for my creamed spinach recipes.  Used to feel like an alien about it until I read an article in the New York Times which listed all the vegetables that were actually better, more convenient, & sometimes fresher purchased frozen than fresh, & spinach was one of them.

Using frozen spinach, since it's been pre-blanched, enables me to better estimate ultimate serving sizes, not to mention cutting out the washing/de-stemming, etc., etc.

These days I only use fresh spinach for olive oil/garlic spinach saute's.


----------



## QSis (Jan 22, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Thought I would submit my creamed spinach recipe because the ingredients are a bit different from the ones submitted so far, ie, no cream cheese..
> 
> one small onion
> 3 T. butter
> ...


 
I just made this for dinner tonight, bethzaring.  It's pretty cool how it can be made in one pot and turn out great!  I didn't bother to chop the spinach and it was fine!  Mine was hardly a "sauce" though - it was spinach that was lightly coated in cream sauce.

I will have to experiment with "creamed spinach" recipes.  Next time, I might add a little bacon grease to the roux, then mix in crumbled bacon at the end.  I saw a chef do that on Martha Stewart today.  He steamed the spinach first, then added it to the sauce.  Looks easier than this was, but I wanted to try the one-pot method.

Thanks!

Lee


----------

